# Which Citizen Nighthawk do you like better?



## Stiggy Palgrave

I definitely want to purchase one of these. I love the nighthawk and have tried on the all black north-american version at an AD (with the non-engraved case back), but when I discovered the black band nighthawk with the white inner bezel, I think I may have fallen in love with it. 

So the question is: which do you like better?


----------



## Shademantis

FYI, you can get the white ringed one on bracelet:

http://www.watches88.com/pd-citizen-promaster-sky-eco-drive-bj7010-59f.cfm










Though...it might be cheaper to buy the watch on a band then buy the bracelet for $69 smackaroos. The nighthawk's bracelet is quite nice.


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

Shademantis said:


> FYI, you can get the white ringed one on bracelet:
> 
> Though...it might be cheaper to buy the watch on a band then buy the bracelet for $69 smackaroos. The nighthawk's bracelet is quite nice.


I know, but I like the contrast between the white on the bezel and the black leather. However, I also like the look of the all black face with the bracelet, and I appreciate the quality of the NH bracelet. This is why I am asking which you prefer out of just these two. thanks for the info though, I didn't know you could get the bracelet for only $69.


----------



## MINIDriver

I like both. Tough call...


----------



## AirWatch

If it had to be only between your two choices, I'd go with the less common B&W one.

But, how about the all-black one. I love mine...


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

AirWatch said:


> If it had to be only between your two choices, I'd go with the less common B&W one.
> 
> But, how about the all-black one. I love mine...


I love that one too... cant go wrong with any nighthawk really


----------



## jbdan

AirWatch said:


> If it had to be only between your two choices, I'd go with the less common B&W one.
> 
> But, how about the all-black one. I love mine...


Super shot Air |>

I vote for the braceleted all balck.


----------



## MINIDriver

The bracelet on the Nighthawk is of very high quality. The clasp is of equally excellent construction.

Go with the black dial/bracelet model. You can always buy the black leather strap from Citizen and swap between the two at will.

It is much cheaper to buy the leather strap after the fact than it is to source the metal bracelet. These bracelets are very expensive when purchased after the fact.


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

MINIDriver said:


> The bracelet on the Nighthawk is of very high quality. The clasp is of equally excellent construction.
> 
> Go with the black dial/bracelet model. You can always buy the black leather strap from Citizen and swap between the two at will.
> 
> It is much cheaper to buy the leather strap after the fact than it is to source the metal bracelet. These bracelets are very expensive when purchased after the fact.


That's true, thanks for the input. Does anyone know anywhere I can get the leather strap made for this model online?


----------



## MINIDriver

Stiggy Palgrave said:


> That's true, thanks for the input. Does anyone know anywhere I can get the leather strap made for this model online?


See if Citizen Canada can source it for you. If not, try these reputable folks based in Singapore:

www.chronograph.com

They sell OEM straps and bracelets for Seiko and Citizen:-!


----------



## speedlever

If in doubt, get one of each. :-!


----------



## Jyabbz

All black face for me but don't know whether or not I like the PVD or the stainless steel version :think:


----------



## Motorcityjoe

I like the bracelet version better.


----------



## funky_banana

i will take the all black anytime. 
i bought it on bracelet (more worth the money), not that the bracelet is bad. its quite solid in fact. 
just that i like in in leather more. heh


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

funky_banana said:


> i will take the all black anytime.
> i bought it on bracelet (more worth the money), not that the bracelet is bad. its quite solid in fact.
> just that i like in in leather more. heh


Nice combo!!! I really like it... looks like the all black is taking the poll!

That means I'll have to get both :-d


----------



## Beau8

The all bracelt version~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## speedlever

Stiggy Palgrave said:


> Nice combo!!! I really like it... looks like the all black is taking the poll!
> 
> That means I'll have to get both :-d


See? Wasn't that easy?


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

speedlever said:


> See? Wasn't that easy?


Haha yep! Very easy! Not so easy on the bank account though... Guess I'll have to settle for one o|


----------



## funky_banana

here's a another picture of it to 'tempt' you...


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

funky_banana said:


> here's a another picture of it to 'tempt' you...


As if I need more temptation hahaha

I still like the white around the inner bezel though... Maybe I should go for the white/black on the bracelet... anyone know where I can find one? No luck on ebay... Seems like this is a rare variation of the nighthawk


----------



## funky_banana

you sure?








http://cgi.ebay.com/Citizen-Promaster-Sky-Eco-Drive-NightHawk-BJ7010-16F_W0QQitemZ360212735421QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item53de5a25bd

better be quick, only 2 left. 
heh.


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

funky_banana said:


> you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Citizen-Promaster-Sky-Eco-Drive-NightHawk-BJ7010-16F_W0QQitemZ360212735421QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item53de5a25bd
> 
> better be quick, only 2 left.
> heh.


White ring with the bracelet I said, this is with the leather strap


----------



## funky_banana

ah my bad... 

that's a tough one.
good luck on hunting


----------



## funky_banana

http://www.21jewels.com/productsdetail.asp?getproductid=1537&start=1&getbrand=4&getproducttype=11


----------



## MINIDriver

Www.watches88.com has all the Promaster Sky flavors, including, white inner bezel on metal bracelet.


----------



## MikeyT

While those are nice watches, (how can a Nighthawk not be?) you neglected the real beauty of the lot.


----------



## AirWatch

jbdan said:


> Super shot Air |>...


Thanks a lot, jbdan, bud! :thanks


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

MINIDriver said:


> Www.watches88.com has all the Promaster Sky flavors, including, white inner bezel on metal bracelet.


Thanks MINIDriver... i hadn't checked there yet


----------



## Shademantis

Yeah I linked you to it in my reply. :-d

As I said, watches88 offers the bracelet (just look under accessories--Citizen) for $69...so you could probably save a few pennies by buying the strap version (from any number of sources) and then buying the bracelet seperately....a rare enough occurrence in the WIS world.


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

Shademantis said:


> Yeah I linked you to it in my reply. :-d
> 
> As I said, watches88 offers the bracelet (just look under accessories--Citizen) for $69...so you could probably save a few pennies by buying the strap version (from any number of sources) and then buying the bracelet seperately....a rare enough occurrence in the WIS world.


And a free leather strap! haha Good call!


----------



## MINIDriver

Shademantis said:


> Yeah I linked you to it in my reply. :-d
> 
> As I said, watches88 offers the bracelet (just look under accessories--Citizen) for $69...so you could probably save a few pennies by buying the strap version (from any number of sources) and then buying the bracelet seperately....a rare enough occurrence in the WIS world.


$69 for the Nighthawk OEM bracelet is indeed a rare still in planet WIS.:-!


----------



## brett kenny

Stiggy Palgrave said:


> I definitely want to purchase one of these. I love the nighthawk and have tried on the all black north-american version at an AD (with the non-engraved case back), but when I discovered the black band nighthawk with the white inner bezel, I think I may have fallen in love with it.
> 
> So the question is: which do you like better?





Stiggy Palgrave said:


> And a free leather strap! haha Good call!


exactly what i did a few months back and i love mine, only wished it had the Nighthawk logo on it cause i think that looks cool but alas the Asian versions dont.

start with this...



















change to this...



















and you end up with this...










for less than buying the black and white on bracelet alone! pretty neat imo. go for it ;-)|>


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

So after a few months of waiting patiently for the White-ringed inner bezel on OEM SS bracelet (Citizen Promaster BJ7010-59F), I finally found one!!! I will post pics as soon as I receive it in the mail! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## brett kenny

what, like this one....


----------



## mngambler

Like the looks of these but I wish they had solid end links and sapphire


----------



## brett kenny

the endlinks ARE solid and sapphire on a watch selling for less than 200 bucks and mostly a lot less is asking for a bit much:roll:


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

brett kenny said:


> what, like this one....


YES like that one!!! I love it! Nice shot |>


----------



## mngambler

$189 shipped, is that a pretty good deal? all black face on bracelet


----------



## ad78

what about this?


----------



## MikeyT

Stiggy Palgrave said:


> Haha yep! Very easy! Not so easy on the bank account though... Guess I'll have to settle for one o|


I know it wasn't on your list, but don't forget the Havana Nighthawk.


----------



## TBlade

Thread bump. Just joined the site as im looking for a Nighthawk. Anybody know where to find one with the white ring these days? Cant find one on ebay and dont really know any other sites to look. The ones referenced in this old thread dont have any for sale.


----------



## Watch19

TBlade said:


> Thread bump. Just joined the site as im looking for a Nighthawk. Anybody know where to find one with the white ring these days? Cant find one on ebay and dont really know any other sites to look. The ones referenced in this old thread dont have any for sale.


One was offered on Ebay about a week ago. Just keep checking or set up a watch list/notification there.


----------

